# The Witcher auf Netflix: Grafik erklärt die zeitliche Abfolge der ersten Staffel



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Grafik erklärt die zeitliche Abfolge der ersten Staffel*

						Die erste Staffel von The Witcher auf Netflix ist vorbei. Zuschauer wurden mit vielen Begriffen und Konzepten konfrontiert, aber die meisten Fragen hinterließ der zeitliche Ablauf. Um diesen anschaulich zu machen, haben Fans eine Grafik entworfen, die alle Ereignisse aufschlüsselt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Grafik erklärt die zeitliche Abfolge der ersten Staffel*


----------



## Berserkervmax (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Grafik erklärt die zeitliche Abfolge der ersten Staffel*

Das vor und zurück in der Zeit in der Serie ist auch wirklich Mist.

Weiß nicht was die geraucht haben aber so erzählt man keine Geschichte.

Ich persönlich hatte immer das gefühl , das ich die falsche Folge angewählt habe weil es irgentwie nicht zusammen passte.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Grafik erklärt die zeitliche Abfolge der ersten Staffel*

Ich fand es eigentlich ganz gut verständlich, wie die Teile zeitlich zusammengehörten.  Zumindest als ich am Ende angekommen bin.  Zwischendurch waren die verschiedenen Handlungsstränge einfach nicht erkennbar verbunden. 

Trotzdem stimme ich zu: Sowas sollte man in einer Serie nicht zu kompliziert machen, sonst verlieren die Zuschauer schnell den Anschluss.


----------



## Andrej (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Grafik erklärt die zeitliche Abfolge der ersten Staffel*

Ich bin eigentlich gut mit den Zeitsprüngen zurecht gekommen. Nur bei einer Folge hatte ich Probleme zuerst. 
Weil sie damit beginnt, das Gerald und Rittersporn bei der Königin zu Gast sind, als diese einen Bräutigam für ihre Tochter sucht. Da dachte ich zuerst, dass ich die falsche Folge ausgewählt habe. 

Sagen wir es mal so. Man hätte auch die Kurzgeschichten in eine chronologische Zeitfolge bringen können, wenn man es gewollt hätte. Das hätte natürlich für die Drehbuchautoren mehr Arbeit bedeutet!


----------



## orca113 (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Grafik erklärt die zeitliche Abfolge der ersten Staffel*

Ganz im Ernst, ich möchte keinem zu nahe treten aber allmählich gehen mir diese Witcher auf Netflix News ziemlich auf den Senkel... Nur weil das eine Serie ist die auf einem Spiel basiert gehört die lange nicht in ständiger abfolge hier in die News einer Spiele/Hardware- Seite. Sonst könnt ihr auch über die dazugehörigen Bücher News bringen.


----------



## Krolgosh (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Grafik erklärt die zeitliche Abfolge der ersten Staffel*

Dann schau sie dir doch nicht an... Mir gingen damals die ganzen News zu Pokemon Go auch auf die Nerven, meine Lösung -> einfach nicht lesen. 

Wir sind hier im "Musik, Film und Buch" Unterforum und da passen solche News tatsächlich eben schon hin. 
BTT: Also ich hatte mir schon gedacht das es schwieriger wird das erste Buch zu erzählen, da es eben eine Aneinanderreihung von Kurzgeschichten ist. Wie *Andrej* 	 aber richtig angemerkt hat, wäre es wohl durchaus mit etwas schreiberrischer Arbeit möglich gewesen diese in Chronologischer Reihenfolge zu bringen. Wäre für viele wohl angenehmer zu verstehen gewesen. Für mich wars im Prinzip kein Problem, aber eben weil man Vorwissen hat und weiß wie man die Events zeitlich ungefähr einordnen soll.


----------



## PCTom (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Grafik erklärt die zeitliche Abfolge der ersten Staffel*

Ich habe mir die erste Staffel angeschaut und bin wegen der Besetzung der Rollen nicht wirklich begeistert. Mäussack ein nordischer Druide, nee wirklich nicht. Triss passt auch ganz und gar nicht, also ich mein damit das die Besetzung von Triss total verfehlt wurde. Ciri müsste ein selbstbewusstes stabiles Kind sein in der Zeit der ersten Staffel, passt nicht und später eine Junge Frau die ein Schwert führen kann, nee passt nicht. Ich hätte Siri sogar mit 2 Schauspielerinnen besetzt, Kind und junge Frau. Yennefer würde vom Alter her so halbwegs zu der ersten Staffel passen aber Yen war immer stolz auf ihre Weiße haut ... . Rittersporn ein Barde und ein Frauenheld, nie und nimmer mit der Besetzung. Mit den Elfen habe sie auch total verfehlt u.s.w.

Eigentlich haben sie nur die Zwerge und den Witcher halbwegs getroffen.

Mit den Zeitschienen haben sie sich an anderen Serien orientiert, passt nicht zum Witcher. Generell war die Umsetzung mit zu vielen Kompromissen bestückt die die Serie eher unglaubwürdig machen. 

Der Kostümbildner hatte sich wohl mit der Witcherserie nicht auseinandergesetzt. Die Rüstungen der Nilfgaardener, WTF!


----------



## Nosi (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Grafik erklärt die zeitliche Abfolge der ersten Staffel*

Warum muss Ciri ein selbstbewusstes stabiles Kind gewesen sein?

Triss ist in den Spielen natürlich anders, aber nach den Büchern könnte ich jetzt nicht sagen das sie total verfehlt wurde!?

Wurde Yen`s weiße Haut explizit irgendwo erwähnt? Kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Anya Chalotra gefällt mir schon gut in der Rolle.


----------



## Rizzard (10. Januar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Grafik erklärt die zeitliche Abfolge der ersten Staffel*

Also die Zeitschienen waren für mich schon ok. Es war zuerst sehr verwirrend, doch so nach und nach kam man immer an einen Punkt wo man merkte "ahh ok ich verstehe..". Das da aber teils 65 Jahre auseinander lagen, hätte ich NIE gedacht.
Wenn man wie Ich die Bücher überhaupt nicht kennt, war man natürlich etwas im Dunkeln.
Triss war völlig belanglos, während sie in den Spielen viel mehr Szenen hat, quasi eine viel wichtigere Rolle einnimmt. 
Yennefer überraschte mich mit ihrem Aussehen, da ich nichts von ihrer Missbildung wusste.
Zudem fand ich die Story etwas fad. Fing genial an mit dem Kampf gegen Rennfrie (oder wie auch immer die hieß^^), lies dann aber doch etwas nach.

Im Fazit für mich würde ich sagen, die erste Staffel war ganz ok, hab sie gerne angeschaut, erwarte aber von der zweiten Staffel einfach etwas mehr.


----------

